# Obamacare: Is media telling the truth??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok remember i posted an article about how people are using the healthcare system more and more. And how health care spending by the people is at an all time high....

viewtopic.php?f=69&t=133106

Well then how can this be happening if spending is going up....how can insurance be pointing at being "stable" and premiums won't be on the rise???? It goes against every insurance principle out there and the basis of "insurance". I will explain at the end of the article.

http://news.msn.com/us/us-says-obamacar ... ts#tscptme



> WASHINGTON, May 1 (Reuters) - The Obama administration on Thursday predicted stable health insurance costs for consumers who have purchased Obamacare plans, defying critics who warn that President Barack Obama's landmark healthcare law will lead to skyrocketing premiums.
> 
> Just over 8 million Americans signed up for private coverage in state and federal insurance marketplaces during the law's first enrollment period through April 19, according to a new administration report released on Thursday. Outside the marketplaces, the report said, an additional 5 million people bought plans that comply with Obamacare's consumer protection and benefit standards.
> 
> ...


Ok so they are saying they have good enrollment and a more diverse insurance base (ages, ethnicities, etc) to spread out the risk pool. Which is good. But if people are using the insurance there is no way it won't go up. Because insurance is the risk of one spread out on many. So if many are using the "risk" they need more to even out the costs. Your car insurance premium is based on many factors.....age, driving record, type of car, claims, claims in your area, population density, cost of repairs to your vehicle, etc. Now with health insurance it is basicly the same....ie age, health history (driving record), Sex (type of car), Claims (health history again), Claims in your area (where you live and if certain types of diseases are more current in that area or ailments), population density, cost of repairs (Hospital costs, medicine costs, etc).... So you see it is the same principles. Yet people are using the Health care system more. Which all of the factors i mentioned are increasing. Which means that they have to figure and factor in this for the next years premium!!

People don't be blind. This bill won't be able to stay afloat with out two things happening.... 1. Is increasing premiums on the insurance pool. 2. Asking for more assistance from the government.

Here is a main point in this article.....


> Eighty-five percent of Obamacare marketplace applicants sought federal subsidies to help pay for coverage,
> 
> 
> > So 85% of the people in the program are receiving a subsidie!!! So 85% of the people are getting money from the federal government. ... I will repeat it for the third time...... 85% OF THE PEOPLE ARE GETTING GOVERMENT ASSISTANCE!!! Where is all of this money coming from??? It is like going to the grocery story and the owner giving away free food.... how will he stay afloat doing that to 85% of his customers??? Sooner or later he will have to close his doors.
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the whole healthcare bill was designed for one thing, and that is transfer of wealth. It's mandatory so the working person again pays for the freeloader. It's the democrat/socialist playbook, and that is retain your power by purchasing votes from the freeloaders with the working persons money.


----------

